# Urgent - Installation of liquid cooler



## vanpr7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Guys I have a Cm Seidon 120 XL liquid cooler and a HAF 912 cabinet. I had installed the radiator with two fans - one on either side, as exhaust (air being pushed out. I saw in a video for the installation that it should be for intake. 
Please can somebosy tell me if I should use it for intake or exhaust? I need a reply urgently.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

the fans should blow air *on* the radiator.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 1, 2013)

So the two fans should be for intake right? Like pull air into the cabinet from outside?  These are the radiator fans I'm talking about.  Not any case fan.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> So the two fans should be for intake right? Like pull air into the cabinet from outside?  These are the radiator fans I'm talking about.  Not any case fan.



keeping the radiator fans as 'intake' will be better for cooling the coolant, but will introduce more hot air inside the cabinet. So, do make sure you have enough cabinet fans blowing hot air out. The best config would be:

radiator fans (top): intake
side panel fans: exhaust
front fans: intake
rear fans: exhaust

How many cabinet fans do you have?


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Currently I have one front fan for intake. One side fan for intake. None for exhaust. Have slots at the top for 2. Was planning to buy a 200 mm fan tomorrow n install at the top for exhaust. 
What do you suggest for current situation? Shall I leave them as exhaust or should I use them for intake? The upper space is completely open.

Please reply a bit quickly if possible.  I'm sitting with my cabinet open.. .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Install the radiator as exhaust as of now, but buy more cabinet fans asap.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 1, 2013)

I will go tomorrow n buy. Now I'm gonna be having two 120 mm in the front for intake. One 120mm on the side for intake. But at tye top I can't install 2 120mm because of the liquid cooler obstructing. So should one 200mm fan as exhaust on the top will work fine for exhaust if I keep the radiator fans as intake?

As a matter of fact I can only put up a 140 mm fan at the top.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> keeping the radiator fans as 'intake' will be better for cooling the coolant, but will introduce more hot air inside the cabinet.


No. Not necessarily. Unless you're stuffing it in some closed furniture or something like that. 

Where did you put the radiator? on top of the 200m fan grill of the HAF 912?

Assuming we're talking about the system on the OP's signature, its shouldn't be a problem in the first place, though investing so much on a cooling for a non k version cpu where most likely you're not overclocking manually in the first place doesn't really sound right at all. Its your wish, though. Putting more fans on the case would probably make things redundant or/and worse. 

It should be noted that not all radiators benefit from push pull (also applies for CPU coolers) and not from better fans. When Seidon XL was tested even with Noctua NF12 fans, it didn't make any difference, except that the annoying sound with max speed on CM fans didn't exist.

Like that if you see when cases which allows you to install 240mm sideways take air in anyways, same applies for top panel fans and even in cases like HAF XB. Its not a problem. 


Take out the side panel fan and use it as exhaust on the rear.


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 2, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> No. Not necessarily. Unless you're stuffing it in some closed furniture or something like that.
> 
> Where did you put the radiator? on top of the 200m fan grill of the HAF 912?
> 
> ...




I have the radiator sandwiched between two fans on the rear exhaust vent blowing air out of the cabinet (push pull only I guess). 
Actually my stock cpu fan had stopped working in April so i had to replace them and instead got a liquid cooler. Also there is enough space around the cabinet so that air can enter or leave the cabinet properly.
So now tell me what to do and where to place the radiator in push pull config?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

Place it at rear exhaust...


----------



## vanpr7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Place it at rear exhaust...



Its already at the rear exhaust in push pull config.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 7, 2013)

vanpr7 said:


> So now tell me what to do and where to place the radiator in push pull config?


Rear. Just keep it on the rear. Its simply meant to be there- on the rear.


----------

